# Need a TFR - PowerMaxed



## WHIZZER

Then perhaps check out this thread about PowerMaxed TFR

check it out here

- if you fancy trying it then use the code DW30 , its valid until 23:59 1st March and it will save you 30 % !!!


----------



## Yellow Dave

I ordered last night and was very pleased with the 20% discount. Some well priced deals coming from PM recently their products are getting plenty of air time


----------



## Kirkyworld

Is the discount code valid just for TFR?


----------



## GleemSpray

Kirkyworld said:


> Is the discount code valid just for TFR?


 No, it seems to be everything.

The Power Maxed snow foam is really good too ( I guess its the same TFR plus a foaming agent ). It is decent thick foam and it cleans really well.


----------



## camerashy

Is the discount 30% or 20% as I'm a little confused by the first 2 posts??


----------



## GleemSpray

30% via their website, applied as a discount code when you checkout and pay.


----------



## nbray67

Thx for using my review to promote this Whizzer, nice gesture indeed.

I wish I had seen this code yesterday though as I ordered 25ltrs of TFR with 25% off!
I could've saved myself another couple of quid there. Being from Yorkshire then that's a massive saving I've missed out on there!! lol.


----------



## peterdoherty

Just ordered 25ltrs for £28 delivered. Amazing offer.

Already have 5 ltrs and paid near £20 delivered for it a few weeks back.


----------



## Demetrios72

Just ordered me a Litre of Tyre Dressing and 5 litres of glass cleaner

Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco

Demetri said:


> Just ordered me a Litre of Tyre Dressing and 5 litres of glass cleaner
> 
> Cheers guys :thumb:


I'm itching to try that, gotta wait for payday lol got a cupboard full waiting to review.


----------



## s29nta

was thinking of getting some, so this is great:thumb:


----------



## james_death

Despite having about 40t of snow foam after trying this just once I'm looking at getting 25lt of this,,,:lol:


----------



## GleemSpray

james_death said:


> Despite having about 40t of snow foam after trying this just once I'm looking at getting 25lt of this,,,:lol:


You can never have too much ...


----------



## s29nta

order placed with dw discount, happy days:thumb:


----------



## sm81

GleemSpray said:


> 30% via their website, applied as a discount code when you checkout and pay.


Do I need register? I don't find place where I can applied that discount code.


----------



## Karl woods

Couldn't resist 5 litres at 30 % off .


----------



## GleemSpray

I am definitely thinking about it, although I went out to the shed last night and did a stock check and I realised I have enough TFR / Snowfoam / Pre-wash for well over 100 vehicle cleans, which is well over a year even if I do all the family and friends.

Still, Hey ! - its a bargain which will be gone soon. ( just applying female shoe buying logic to this issue... : )


----------



## james_death

Oh forgot i have about 15lt of pre wash as well...:lol:



sm81 said:


> Do I need register? I don't find place where I can applied that discount code.


There is a tick box when you go into your basket that says apply or use discount or such like you click or tick that and a box opens to put your code in then apply the code and discount is applied...:thumb:


----------



## s29nta

GleemSpray said:


> I am definitely thinking about it, although I went out to the shed last night and did a stock check and I realised I have enough TFR / Snowfoam / Pre-wash for well over 100 vehicle cleans, which is well over a year even if I do all the family and friends.
> 
> Still, Hey ! - its a bargain which will be gone soon. ( just applying female shoe buying logic to this issue... : )


just do it, i am the same as you got more than enough but what the heck:thumb:


----------



## JAM1991

Which website can this be purchased from?


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Ordered :thumb: Great timing for the 30% discount, I've been after some TFR but couldn't decide what one to go for


----------



## MDC250

JAM1991 said:


> Which website can this be purchased from?


Power Maxed!


----------



## pantypoos

Arrgh, what do i choose 5l or 25l, it seems silly not to buy 25 as you get 5 times as much for only £12/13 more, but do i really want to be storing 25 more litres of car cleaning products?

Are there any people close to Rugby that want to split a 25l bottle?


----------



## WHIZZER

pantypoos said:


> Arrgh, what do i choose 5l or 25l, it seems silly not to buy 25 as you get 5 times as much for only £12/13 more, but do i really want to be storing 25 more litres of car cleaning products?


go for the 5l that will be enough for this year :thumb:


----------



## pantypoos

WHIZZER said:


> go for the 5l that will be enough for this year :thumb:


I think you're right, seeing as it is also a concentrate, 25l will make up at least 250l at 10:1.

At the moment i use about 2l of prewash per car so i'd get 125 washes from a 25l, but seeing as at the very most i wash 1 car a week, it would last me around 3 years but probably more like 5.

I don't think i want to be sitting n that much for so long.

Thanks for the wise words whizzer :thumb:


----------



## dstill

I couldn't resist the temptation of a bargain (I'm a sucker for that) so bought 25 litres of the stuff, I'll be still using it when I'm drawing my pension, ha ha.


----------



## Chris79100

Same, couldn't resist so bought the 25l tfr...


----------



## WHIZZER

Had a play with the TFR over the weekend - seems pretty effective


----------



## m4rkymark

I put in a cheeky order for 5L last night along with some wheel cleaner. I haven't cleaned either car this weekend because of the crap weather so next weekend, weather permitting, I should be able to do a pretty good test of the TFR - it will have its work cut out for it that's for sure!


----------



## turbom

Had a look on power maxed web site on saturday after reading good things on here.
Has anyone tried the power maxed hand cleaner??Need some as well as TFR.


----------



## WHIZZER

turbom said:


> Had a look on power maxed web site on saturday after reading good things on here.
> Has anyone tried the power maxed hand cleaner??Need some as well as TFR.


Havent tried it but im sure its pretty good worth a try :thumb:


----------



## nappy

A lassie at my work liked how easy this product worked. However we decided to go for 5lts x 2. She was going to try the glass cleaner. However, decided against at as I can give her a sample from the prize I won from 12 days of Christmas.


----------



## Power Maxed

Only 21 days remaining on our offer. 

Never to return again, buy now before its too late


----------



## delz0r

Are there any other delivery options to Ireland apart from the 15 pound option? Thinking of going for the 25l TFR and 5l wheel cleaner.


----------



## nickyd

Chris79100 said:


> Same, couldn't resist so bought the 25l tfr...


Moi aussi!:detailer:
N.:


----------



## Chris79100

Français?


----------



## S63

Without any de icer or Guiness to hand  I decided to give this TFR a go and see if it's any good. Mixed it ten to one and sprayed the side panels that had at least three weeks of winter salt and grime embedded. Can't say it removed 100% of the grime but certainly better than the other products I use being mainly citrus pre wash or ONR. I won't use Snowfoam, don't like the stuff so this product is going to be an asset and economical too. Couldn't see any noticeable deterioration in the LSP either.

No before but it was muddy and dirty.


----------



## Power Maxed

delz0r said:


> Are there any other delivery options to Ireland apart from the 15 pound option? Thinking of going for the 25l TFR and 5l wheel cleaner.


I'll find out if our stockists have it for you


----------



## nbray67

S63 said:


> Without any de icer or Guiness to hand  I decided to give this TFR a go and see if it's any good. Mixed it ten to one and sprayed the side panels that had at least three weeks of winter salt and grime embedded. Can't say it removed 100% of the grime but certainly better than the other products I use being mainly citrus pre wash or ONR. I won't use Snowfoam, don't like the stuff so this product is going to be an asset and economical too. Couldn't see any noticeable deterioration in the LSP either.


It is good stuff John that's for sure. I've just got back from being on call and sprayed the car with TFR, wheels with AS Smartwheels (love this stuff) and blasted off with the PW. Job done in less than 30mins, looks 100% better than the dirty salt ridden car it was when I started.

I see you have the New Clio too, that Red looks beaut when the suns out.


----------



## S63

Royal blue is only available in the GT.


----------



## Outonawing

delz0r said:


> Are there any other delivery options to Ireland apart from the 15 pound option? Thinking of going for the 25l TFR and 5l wheel cleaner.


I used Parcel Motel for 25l and wheel cleaner. You'd have to collect 25l from their depot in Finglas or have it delivered for an extra €10.50.


----------



## Power Maxed

We have a new batch of TFR ready with your name on it, plus take advantage of the 30% off all our products not long until this expires and once its over that is it. (Enter DW30 in your basket)


----------



## Power Maxed

Free glass cleaner sample with all orders from now until 28th


----------



## Power Maxed

9 Days remaining of the 30% off


----------



## Pittsy

Power Maxed said:


> 9 Days remaining of the 30% off


Cheers popped a little order in today, thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## ALLR_155528

STOP STOP STOP

Thought I would let you good people of DW know to check out ebay there is a seller offering PM at a good price with free delivery and they have best offer of them also been having a read through some comments and it would appear some of you could of got a better deal.

Seller si8rob


----------



## GleemSpray

ALLR_155528 said:


> STOP STOP STOP
> 
> Thought I would let you good people of DW know to check out ebay there is a seller offering PM at a good price with free delivery and they have best offer of them also been having a read through some comments and it would appear some of you could of got a better deal.
> 
> Seller si8rob


Coming from EBay, can you be sure that it hasn't got a cheaper product mixed in with it ?

Or that it is just a cheaper product with fake labels ?

I only buy liquids from manufacturers or reputable suppliers, have heard too many horror stories about EBay and fakery.


----------



## S63

GleemSpray said:


> Coming from EBay, can you be sure that it hasn't got a cheaper product mixed in with it ?
> 
> Or that it is just a cheaper product with fake labels ?
> 
> I only buy liquids from manufacturers or reputable suppliers, have heard too many horror stories about EBay and fakery.


Agreed and unless my maths is wrong the EBay seller is asking £19.99 which isn't much better than the genuine article whilst the discount exists.


----------



## ALLR_155528

Understand we're you're coming from in regards to ebay not everything is as it should be. But you always have the protection from Paypal.



GleemSpray said:


> Coming from EBay, can you be sure that it hasn't got a cheaper product mixed in with it ?
> 
> Or that it is just a cheaper product with fake labels ?
> 
> I only buy liquids from manufacturers or reputable suppliers, have heard too many horror stories about EBay and fakery.


----------



## shakey85

Not trying to be funny but everyone knows what the real bottle should look like and and label. Are people suggesting this seller is buying the same bottle, making identical labels and colouring some random liquid to look the same, all to make a few ££'s.

I can see why people think tardis do example could be a copy becuase it comes in a generic bottle.


----------



## nbray67

I'll vouch for this Ebay re-seller. He's a top bloke.

He's a genuine PM stockist and it's where I originally ordered my 5ltr TFR from. After that though, my 25ltr came direct from Wayne at PM.

I never posted on here where I got my 5ltr from as I didn't think it fair to promote somebody who wasn't already a Trader on here.


----------



## Power Maxed

Who's the seller? I can tell you if we supply them


----------



## matt-rudd

Si8rob is the seller


----------



## nbray67

Michael Comber Racing, Leicester way I think.


----------



## Power Maxed

nbray67 said:


> Michael Comber Racing, Leicester way I think.


Ye he is a verified stockist, just checked ebay and all the listings are verified stockists currently


----------



## Power Maxed

Final reminder last few days of the 30% discount (DW30 discount code)

Grab it while you can, once it's gone it's gone 

Keep checking our section for news of our upcoming loyalty club


----------



## Power Maxed

8 hours remaining on our super discount


----------



## Pittsy

Used my jet wash n wax for the 1st time today, brilliant well pleased... 
Went 1-20 might it be worth trying 1-10?


----------



## chongo

I used it today to take the sea salt of the car from the ferry across the Irish Sea, brilliant.


----------



## Power Maxed

Only 2 short hours to go

Id like to take this opportunity to thank everyone for their custom.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Have to say the more I use this the more I like it!


----------



## M400BHP

Bought some at 10pm last night


----------

